# aeropontic question



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 19, 2011)

i have been reading alot here on aero technics as im new to growing period. bought a system online seems easy ,boy i was wrong but now i need help. my plants are 17 days veg but i noticed the roots are now sitting in the res solution they seem fine but all this root rott i have been reading got me worried. is this normal ,dont want the slime it my first grow ever just tyred of bying my meds soooo expensive as much as i smoke.
 any help would be great thanks.....


----------



## Real78 (Mar 19, 2011)

So what is your question? I mean are you wanting a different way to grow or are you wanting to continue to grow with Aero?


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 19, 2011)

well i want to continue with aero and reading other threads its alittle confusing


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 19, 2011)

the roots are bright white better then my teeth just want to make sure im doing things rite


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 19, 2011)

its a cool system and the fogger works better then some nite clubs LOL


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks for getting back to me


----------



## Real78 (Mar 19, 2011)

It all boils down to what you like to use. I use DWC for grow and now going to switch to Ebb flow to grow vegs with my kids. I also have a Areo for cloning and that thing works great. So I use all three systems and if you have question I will try to help you out as best as I can.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Jim,
I dont use aero, my understanding of aero is jets spray the roots with water. 
When the roots grow large enough, they will drop into the water/nute solution and feed from there. As long as the solution is well oxygenated enough, which if a commercial system, it should be. That is how I understand it is meant to work.
If the roots were sitting in unoxygenated water, they would die pretty quick but the spraying action is actually oxygenating the solution.

Watch for the jects becoming clogged with salt buildup or the roots themselves, they are the 2 main problems I have heard of with this system.

Welcome aboard & green mojo for ya fella.
Peace
W


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks you 78 and woody so i shouldnt worrie about the roots being in the water,,good and my system dosnt have a sprayer thers a large air stone the size of the bucket and a fogger inside that mist the roots,they look fine for being bag beans and im using the nuts they sent but i got some gh nuts to be here monday her is some pics i took the cabinet is only 36in tall but i think i need to add to it to make it taller i think yhanks for all the help...more questions to follow.............


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey, welcome to the site, jimenezcdt420!

The only problem that is common to aeroponic systems is the clogging of the spray heads. This happens to ALL aeroponic systems. I've seen a bunch of them and read of many, many more, and all report periodic clogging of the spray heads.

You'll need to check the system daily for that problem. Find a small pin that is just the right size to clear the spray head hole without over-sizing it or compacting the debris in it and you'll be good to go.

Good luck man!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have actually done a setup like urs i think, and yea the roots with always grow down into ur solution, its called a tap root, I would say when I harvested about 25% of my root system was submerged in the solution man, no problems just watch out for wat those guys said..... CLOGGED HOLES SUCK & severely affect ur plants health.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 20, 2011)

If you have that large airstone, you are sorted!
I would guess the nutes that came with the system will be for veg, if you are getting good growth and the plants are a nice lush green, you dont actually need to switch them so you could save the GH nutes for flowering (assuming they are 3-part).
Some pics would be good, I love looking at others setups!
I would highly recommend keeping a grow journal also (assuming you havn't as yet). They are fantastic for looking back at as a comparison on future grows, as a method of looking for what you did right and wrong of course and just for nosey sods like us who like to see what others are up to.
Peace W


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 20, 2011)

post up what system you are growing with... there are many many diff aero grows.

if the water is oxygenated enough and rez temps stay around 20*c your fine. root rot happens with low oxygen and high rez temps.


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks again guys or gals i was trying to post up pics but the size is to large i will try again and i will start a journal they look good to me but i dont know always got my meds at the collective


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 20, 2011)

checking to see if pics came out


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 20, 2011)

yes, that setup it is fine if the roots are submerged. As they get bigger upping the air in the tub will benifit. quality air pumps and bubble wands work well.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 20, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> yes, that setup it is fine if the roots are submerged. As they get bigger upping the air in the tub will benefit. quality air pumps and bubble wands work well.


 
Then you have a hybrid hydroponics system that is now a DWC/Aeroponics system.

A 100% aeroponics system will never allow the roots to be out of the fogging zone. Hang em, wrap em, weave em, trim em, whatever... As soon as part of the root system relies on being immersed in water, it alters the aeroponics to a hybrid of the two systems, which is just as cool as either system.




.


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 20, 2011)

once the roots are in the water should i stop the drip feeding? it set to feed 15 mins every 3 hours


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2011)

I would remove the reflective material from the top of the tote.  The undersides of leaves do not need or want light.


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 20, 2011)

i will do that thanks goddess


----------



## EDGY (Mar 21, 2011)

Did you say you bought that system? Hard to tell from the pics (3/10/2004?), but it looks like a regular 17 gal. tote. 
Couple of things, unless you know they are females, watch out that the roots don't get too intertwined with other plants, or the system parts. Makes removing the males MUCH easier. 
Looks like you have 11 plants in there, were you planning on moving them to buckets or something else? If you try to grow that many plants to maturity in a single tote you'll kill your yield. Even growing SOG that would be extreme IMHO.
I like your set-up, looks like you got plenty of ventilation! I hope you continue to send pics.


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 23, 2011)

well let me say something first ,the date on the photos are wrong didnt set camera im going to transfer the whole system to a taller and wider cabinet with my new 600w light as this is a practice round just bag beans prob hermies dont want to waste good beans who knows? looking how this is set up now i have an ideal way how to make my own(650.00 lesson) they seem so crowded


----------



## EDGY (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, everyone pretty much knows the camera dates never gets set... I'z jesting!!
I think the set-up is great. I have grown in a very similar set-up. I still veg. clones in one. 
I've made the mistake of letting roots intertwine. 
I *do* think you will find that they will quickly outgrow the tote. Definately not a bad thing, right?!!  I was just saying if you can keep the roots free, you can always entertain other options.


----------

